# Why no Kanak Skulltakers?



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Ever wanted a book/novel that focuses on these epic " barbarians" ? Well I do, but sadly all we ever get is cadians and catachans for most of the time. I feel like this would be a perfect territory for Abnett's future projects. What are your thoughts, would you like to see a book about these guys? Or which regiments would you like to see covered in the near future?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Because Cadians, Catachans, Death Korp and Valhallans all fit stereotypes from our own recent history, and sell more minis and books. Personally I'd like to see more Armageddon Ork hunters, but they are a bit too close to Catachans. I'd also love to see something with Savlar Chem Dogs. 

What these smaller IG regiments need is one of the writers to take a shine to them and develop their fluff beyond the small blurbs in the codex.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

There was a bit of effort with the Steel Legion at one point, but I think that was just the one book.
I could well be wrong


----------

